# Reading > Who Said That? >  Where did these quotes orginate????

## BigDaddy_GFS

I've seen the film 'Boondock Saints' recently, and they did a lot of quoting Catholic prayers, Blblical scripture, and Irish proverbs. 
Does anyone know where these particular passages originated? I don't think they're just fictional stuff from the film.
--------------------------
First is the English quote, then the Gaelic translation.

Never shall innocent blood be shed. Yet the blood of the wicked shall flow like a river. The three shall spread their blackened wings and be the vengeful striking hammer of god

Ní dhoirtfear fuil neamhchiontach choíche. Ach sruthóidh fuil na n-olc mar abhainn. Leathfaidh an triúr a n-eiteoga dubhaithe agus beidh siad ina chasúr buailte Dé. 

And shepherds we shall be, 
for thee my lord for thee. 
Power hath decended forth from thy hand 
so our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. 
And we shall flow a river forth to thee 
and teeming with souls shall it ever be.

Agus beimid inár n-aoirí 
ar do shonsa, a Thiarna, ar do shonsa, 
tá cumhacht tagtha anuas ó do lámh 
ionas go gcomhlíonadh ár gcosa do thoil go tapaidh. 
Sruthóimid ar aghaidh mar abhainn chugat 
Agus plódaithe le hanamacha a bheidh sí go deo. 

When I raise my flashing sword, and my hand takes hold in judgement, I will take vengance upon my enemies and I shall repay those who have hazed me. Oh Lord, raise me to thy right hand and count me among thy saints. 

Nuair a bheirim thuas mo chlaíomh lonrach agus nuair a ghearann mo lámh an breithiúnas gheobhaidh mé díoltas ar mo naimhde agus aisíocfaidh mé astu a chránn mé. A Thiarna, ardaigh mé go dti do lámh dheisagus cuir mé in áireamh na Naomh.

----------


## thetopgunduke

I'm not sure on the first two, but I can help you out with the last one. Firstly:

the quote reads "when i WHET my flashing sword" as in to sharpen it, and "i will repay those who HATE me." His accent just makes it a little hard to understand. 

This quote is actually from the bible itself, Deuteronomy 32:41.
Good luck on the others!

----------


## Logos

BigDaddy_GFS, the only quotes you posted that I see in the script is one  :Smile:  "The Family Prayer", which was supposedly made up by Troy Duffy himself, the scriptwriter:

_
And shepherds we shall be. For thee, 
my Lord, for thee. Power hath 
descended forth from thy hand that 
our feet may swiftly carry out thy 
command. So we shall flow a river 
forth to thee and teeming with souls 
shall it ever be. E nomini patri, et 
Fili e spiritu sancti.
_

ROCCO: "You guys gotta teach me that prayer, man. That's some good ****." 

CONNOR: "Forget it. It's a family prayer. My father, his father before him that sort of ****."

http://www.dailyscript.com/scripts/b...ts-script.html

.

----------


## katie9trent

hey thats cool and your very smart.

----------

